# K9 Crowd Control ???



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Something tells me this dog needs a little more training! :lol: 

Click:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

It's either that or a corrupt cop!

Glad you figured out a way to post it, as I received that picture along with some others in an email and COULD NOT for the life of me get it to format to copy/paste, reformat to get it to go in a post! Thanks for getting it out there for viewing/discussion.

I wonder if there was an article on the picture somewhere along the way describing the true scenario and for whatever reason became separated from the picture??? Or if anyone here knows the dogs or the authorities? Once again, things that make you go hmmmmm.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure if this is even in the USA. 
Dogs aren't used as crowd control here since the sixties and the horrible images of crowd control during the civil rights marches. 
LEOs correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele, I don't know. I didn't get a story or anything either; just the picture. If you look, it looks like his own dog is trying to bite his hand, too. :lol:

PS - Just save the picture to your computer and then upload it to putfile, photobucket, etc.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<It's either that or a corrupt cop!>>>

Why would he have to be a corrupt cop. Maybe the cop got struck. Maybe the dog got struck, maybe the cop got spit upon and decided he'd had enough. Just wondering out loud.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<Dogs aren't used as crowd control here since the sixties and the horrible images of crowd control during the civil rights marches.>>

Bob, I would say you are generally correct. Most departments keep the dogs in reserve on the apprehension team, or a last fall back position. Most departments have worked hard and diligently to overcome the those 
images of the 60's.

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the corrupt cop comment was just a funny comment, David. I think the guy should have known better than to keep treats in his pants pockets!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah David, it was just a joke, we are getting tired of your hot-headedness in this place. Lighten up. Its obvious that cop had a donut in his hand.



:wicked:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Yeah David, it was just a joke, we are getting tired of your hot-headedness in this place. Lighten up. Its obvious that cop had a donut in his hand......:wicked:


Woody. Isn't someone calling you?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff didn't feed me that line! He was calling about something else.

C'mon, that donut line is the funniest thing you will read today. Give a guy a break.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Jeff didn't feed me that line! He was calling about something else.
> 
> C'mon, that donut line is the funniest thing you will read today. Give a guy a break.


Oh, please please don't let that be the funniest thing I read today...... :lol:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

David Frost said:


> <<<It's either that or a corrupt cop!>>>
> 
> Why would he have to be a corrupt cop. Maybe the cop got struck. Maybe the dog got struck, maybe the cop got spit upon and decided he'd had enough. Just wondering out loud.
> 
> DFrost


I so totally was sharing my wonder too.
whoHOoowooo though, that donut comment was just about hilarious....I don't think I've ever typed this...but---here goes--LOL (about the donut in hand).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh no. You are encouraging Woody. [-X 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm going to contact my congressman and see if a law can be passed making donut jokes a felony. Besides, everyone knows they are "power rings".

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'm going to contact my congressman and see if a law can be passed making donut jokes a felony. Besides, everyone knows they are "power rings".
> 
> DFrost


Thank you for making Woody's line NOT the funniest thing I read today! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's see...from my Blackberry, I managed to 1. take a light-hearted shot at a personal hero of mine like David Frost 2. Score a big ironic joke and 3. potentially open the thread to an incursion of donut-related anger...

That is a beautiful alignment of things. Consider this thread Pwned, kittens!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Let's see...from my Blackberry, I managed to 1. take a light-hearted shot at a personal hero of mine like David Frost 2. Score a big ironic joke and 3. potentially open the thread to an incursion of donut-related anger...


Ain't technology wonderful?!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

power rings!!!!! Ahhhaaaaahaaaaahaaaa rotflof Good one Sir Frost 8)


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> power rings!!!!! Ahhhaaaaahaaaaahaaaa rotflof Good one Sir Frost 8)


Heh, that's *Soft Diva Dr.* to you, Susan. :lol: I would post a name anagram of you but you officially have the filthiest anagram possibilities of any person for whom I've built one....YIKES....family forum here. :lol: I literally can't find a fun one for you that wouldn't involve a word in a George Carlin comedy routine.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> It's either that or a corrupt cop!
> 
> Glad you figured out a way to post it, as I received that picture along with some others in an email and COULD NOT for the life of me get it to format to copy/paste, reformat to get it to go in a post! Thanks for getting it out there for viewing/discussion.
> 
> I wonder if there was an article on the picture somewhere along the way describing the true scenario and for whatever reason became separated from the picture??? Or if anyone here knows the dogs or the authorities? Once again, things that make you go hmmmmm.....


Michelle, I have seen this picture before, can't remember the details, but it is taken in Europe. Most european police use dogs for crowd control.

I don't think it was a donut, (David or Woody) but rather a freshly cooked bradwurst.
Rob


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, now I'm concerned about the health of ya'll. You really need to get out of the sun.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> ........I don't think it was a donut, (David or Woody) but rather a freshly cooked bradwurst.
> Rob


Oh no. NO NO NO! =; [-o< No sausage jokes! :lol:


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

It's just that they don't go for donuts too much in europe. A cold beer and bradwurst is very popular.
In fact, I think Woody and David should do that sometime, could be an interesting get together and worth sittingat the next table  :lol: 
Rob


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hahhahahahahha.....you forgot the good cup of coffee...a few weeks and you can get a decent cup while talking to me/us about dogs 8)


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> hahhahahahahha.....you forgot the good cup of coffee...a few weeks and you can get a decent cup while talking to me/us about dogs 8)


Yeah, I am counting the days. Have so many people to catch up with.
BTW, I need Dick's T-Shirt size! I think it's XL?
Real Dutch coffee with chocolate coated macadamia nuts is hard to beat.
But then "een lekker kibbeltje" will go down very wel too. I have a friend of mine coming with me and he has no idea what he going to eat :lol: :lol: 
Rob


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, I've been very fortunate to have tasted some fine Dutch coffee and pastries. I've also sat in the several Bier Gardens in Germany and consumed a fair amount of both brats and pilsner. Holland was one of my favorite places to visit though, I found the people there the friendliest I met in 8 years in Europe, except for some people I met in Bastogne. We were there to visit a grave of an uncle that died at the Battle of the Bulge. The people invited us to thier home for an evening meal. I love Europe, wish I had the money to retire there. Uhhh anyone need a good woodworker???

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > hahhahahahahha.....you forgot the good cup of coffee...a few weeks and you can get a decent cup while talking to me/us about dogs 8)
> ...


make that a xxl (he is a bodybuilder and quit big)....i will make sure to have some cookies to go along with the coffee. 
Do you already know which day you´ll visit us or do you give a ring? we train at monday and wednesdayevenings and saturday.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Actually, I've been very fortunate to have tasted some fine Dutch coffee and pastries. I've also sat in the several Bier Gardens in Germany and consumed a fair amount of both brats and pilsner. Holland was one of my favorite places to visit though, I found the people there the friendliest I met in 8 years in Europe, except for some people I met in Bastogne. We were there to visit a grave of an uncle that died at the Battle of the Bulge. The people invited us to thier home for an evening meal. I love Europe, wish I had the money to retire there. Uhhh anyone need a good woodworker???
> 
> DFrost


ehhh sorry don´t know...but you can always can get a cup of coffee and a meal when you´re in Holland.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Clogs and training dumbbells, Mr. Frost. Clogs and dumbbells.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Clogs and training dumbbells, Mr. Frost. Clogs and dumbbells.


Jealousy gets you knowhere   :lol: 

Rob


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Woody, there is one big boy, TUNA SUCKS! :lol: For you, A DRY WOOL TOY. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Woody, there is one big boy, TUNA SUCKS! :lol: For you, A DRY WOOL TOY. :lol:


Good work, Susan!!!! I love "a dry wool toy" !! :lol: :lol: :lol: 



P.S. You know, breaking in on the thread cold could be disconcerting. O


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

The picture is from Sweden, but I wouldn´t put to much blame either on the dog or handler for not doing everything correct, crowdcontroll/riots could be very stressful for both dogs and handlers, so redirected behaviours and doing "wrong" things could appear, without it being something wrong on dog/handler and their training.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

If you look at the guy who's pulling the dog off the one being bitten, it almost looks like he's laughing. I wonder if there really WERE treats in the guy's pocket? :lol:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm thinking there was a training reward in his pocket, and the dog thought he deserved to have it NOW!!!! :lol: 

Debbie


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Actually, I've been very fortunate to have tasted some fine Dutch coffee and pastries. I've also sat in the several Bier Gardens in Germany and consumed a fair amount of both brats and pilsner. Holland was one of my favorite places to visit though, I found the people there the friendliest I met in 8 years in Europe, except for some people I met in Bastogne. We were there to visit a grave of an uncle that died at the Battle of the Bulge. The people invited us to thier home for an evening meal. I love Europe, wish I had the money to retire there. Uhhh anyone need a good woodworker???
> 
> DFrost


I DO!!!!! However, as I no longer live in Europe, that's totally beside the point.

David, you're making me homesick (for about the 20th time this week). That and crave a good brat and a decent cup of coffee...

I was unaware that donuts are Power Rings. I think I've just found the best excuse ever the next time hubbby has a fit over me eating a donut...my previous best excuse was, "But all of the calories fell out through the hole!"


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a note, check out the upper middle dogs. It looks like 2 dogs are one one person. Is this often done outside sport?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I think these dogs are just supposed to bite anyone that gets close enough, Sarah. I could be wrong, though! I don't know the laws of Sweden, or how they train their dogs!


----------

